# Who is in kingston?



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

This is good stuff🙂
Including Garnet amp(s)









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Surprised he has a price listed as he typically prefers swap/trade posts. Bit of a odd fellow to deal with IMO but perhaps this set has value to someone else...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Sold !


----------

